# Manduca carrier problems :(



## xsadiex

After hearing amazing reviews of this carrier I decided to buy one, I really like it.

I do find it seems to put a lot of pressure on my shoulders, i think i'm doing something wrong? Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Rachel_C

Are you doing it up tight enough? I don't have a Manduca but I have another SSC and a mei tai and both hurt my shoulders if I don't have them tight enough.


----------



## NDH

Crossing the straps relisves pressure on your shoulders too. And i.also echo the above. I love my manduca.


----------



## sun

Agree with above! I really like my manduca but with SSCs it is important to spend time adjusting it so it fits well. If it's too loose then LO will kind of hang backward off the shoulders instead of being supported the whole length of your back/waist. x


----------



## patch2006uk

Make sure the waist belt is really tight, and spend time getting all the adjustments right. There are a few different ways to adjust the straps -I find the ones at the top of the back panel and the ones at LO's waist make the most difference to the fit of the sling. 

Also, cross the straps for front carries (if that's what you're doing). Makes a world of difference :)


----------



## xsadiex

I didn't realise you could cross the straps, I will have to give that a go. Thanks guys!

Me and OH both use it so need to spend time adjusting the straps. I'm going to have a good read through the instructions now...

I never know how lose/tight each strap should be which confuses me quite a lot, everything is so complicated at the moment - maybe it's baby brain.


----------



## patch2006uk

OH and I both use our Manduca too. We've found that once the sling is fitted to one of us snugly, it's only actually the length of the straps that needs changing, not the detailed adjustments. It's as if you fit the back panel to your baby, so that's the same for you both and you just need to make it bigger or smaller :)


----------



## xsadiex

I tried it today much tighter and with the straps crossed it was so much better, i love it now :)

thanks very much for your help xxx


----------



## NaturalMomma

So glad it works!


----------



## bluesky

Sorry to but in, just got a manduca and baby weighs 11lb7, do I need to make sure legs are still tucked in?


----------



## NDH

Bluesky, my understanding is it's less about how much they weigh and more about how old/big they are. My DD was about 6 weeks old and 11lbs when I got the Manduca and I tried her froggied a few times (but she was far too big for the newborn insert) but she would keep standing up so she's sat with her legs out and has been quite comfortable.


----------



## bluesky

Thanks, I think he is a little bit big for the insert. Will have a try with legs out.


----------



## sun

Mine hated legs in or out for the first 2 months. I used the stretchy wrap exclusively and tried her with the manduca every now and then. When she was fine in it (2 months) we had legs out. I carry her on my back xx


----------

